

Redact Secure Messenger App Challenge - £10,000 prize to intercept a message - samwillis
http://www.moderndayturing.com/

======
samwillis
Saw this in the Guardian[1], their app[2] looks really interesting. Anyone
here know a little about how they could make the remote redaction work?
Obviously you could just take a screenshot before the sender retracts the
message?

[1] [http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/apr/30/redact-
app-...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/apr/30/redact-app-secure-
messenger) [2] <http://www.redactapp.com/>

